# 1 color printing press?



## ryandubbau (Sep 21, 2006)

hey hows it goin,

ive been making shirts for the past couple months by hand with some designs i have come up with.

My main focus now is finding an easier way to get JUST my logo/name on my shirts,

and thought a simple 1 color screen printing press would do the trick.

ive seen some pretty cheap "start-up" kits that are 1 color, but arent really sure what to go with.

id appreciate any comments or advice on what to go with.
thanks-


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ryan,

How many shirts are you planning on printing?

If you don't want to get a "start-up" kit, you might consider outsourcing your printing to a screen printer, and once you start getting some profits out of those shirts, you might have enough to invest in a professional screenprinting press.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

EZScreenPrint.com offers a small screen printing setup that can be used to print simple designs: http://www.ezscreenprint.com/


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Buy Scott & Pat Fresners book: How to Print T Shirts for Fun and Profit. 

There are plans for a homemade one color press (even up to 4 color I believe). You'll eventually want to upgrade so why waste money now. You really dont need much do do one color prints. I imagine you know that already since you are doing shirts by hand.


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

Jiffy clamps, anyone? Can't get much simpler than that, and they work as well as any one-color press. I use 'em for yard signs.


----------

